# Souci avec Mail (n'affiche plus le nombre de messages reçus)



## pitivierhuskin (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question mais je suppose qu'il y aura bien quelqu'un pour me le faire remarquer.
Voilà, j'ai un soucis depuis deux jours, mail ne m'indique plus le nombre de messages reçus (j'ai bien la petite sonnerie qui me préviens que j'ai reçu un email  mais pas de petit rond rouge avec un chiffre). C'est arriver du jours au lendemain, de plus, lorsque je mets le plein écran, on voit toujours la barre des tâches avec les icones du bureau!!!

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe, même le gars du magasin où j'ai acheté mon Mac n'a pas pu m'aider!

Alors, y-a-t-il un petit malin parmi vous (j'en suis sûre!)?

pitivierhuskin


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2014)

et ca se passe avec QUEL OSX  ?
(non indiqué dans ton picto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ce qui sera à corriger)

c'est important car selon l'OSX les fichiers sont à des endroits differents

( ici très probablement ton dock qui est bancal, en mac on parle du dock , barre de taches c''est windows)


----------



## Mac2A (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le Forum MacG

y'a pas de petits malins mais juste des passionnés de la pomme à croquer 

pour commencer si j'ai bien tout compris, vérifie dans le menu mail/préférences/générales que les options suivantes sont sélectionnées: indiquer le nombre de messages non lus dans le Dock "boîte de réception uniquement"

pour la barre des tâches visibles même en mode plein d'écran , je pense que tu parles du Dock (si tu ne places pas le curseur en haut)
Si c'est bien ça alors: 

menu pomme/préférences système/Dock/ cocher Masquage/affichage automatique du Dock


----------



## pitivierhuskin (11 Avril 2014)

Désolée pour mon "langage" pas  très correcte . J'avais appris ça lors de mes études et comme on le sait, dans les écoles, on ne travaille pas sur Mac (ce qui est une énorme erreur!!)

Je suis tout à fait novice dans le domaine. Je me débrouille mais ...

Lorsque je disais des petits malins, c'était bien dans ce sens là (de vrais passionnés)
Je n'ai pas encore fini de remplir mon profil, ...
J'ai un Mac OSX version 10.6.8

Mac2A a dit: &#8804;&#8804;pour commencer si j'ai bien tout compris, vérifie dans le menu  mail/préférences/générales que les options suivantes sont sélectionnées:  indiquer le nombre de messages non lus dans le Dock "boîte de réception  uniquement">>

J'ai fait ce qui est dit précédemment mais rien ne change!! Le petit rond rouge avec le nombre de mail n'apparait toujours pas

Pour la suite, je n'ai jamais rien changé, lorsque je regarde une vidéo et que je mets plein écran, le dock reste apparent alors qu'avant il disparaissait et j'ai essayé ce qui était recommandé (par Mac2A)mais je n'arrive pas au résultat initiale.


----------



## Mac2A (11 Avril 2014)

Donc tu es sous Snow Leopard

cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas utiliser

Peux-tu essayer sous le compte invité pour savoir si cela fait pareil puisque tu n'as rien changé


----------



## pitivierhuskin (12 Avril 2014)

Je sais que je suis un peu lourde mais le compte invité, c'est quoi?:rose:


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2014)

pitivierhuskin a dit:


> Je sais que je suis un peu lourde mais le compte invité, c'est quoi?:rose:


L'idée est de faire un test dans une 2e session, pour voir : 

si le problème est juste limité à ta session principale (dans ce cas on va penser à un fichier "préférences" (extension .plist) corrompu)
ou alors si le problème se reproduit aussi dans cette 2e ssession, alors le problème est plus sérieux

Tu peux créer cette 2e session en passant par l'application _Préférences Système_ / Comptes, qui peut être un compte admin, un compte non admin ou bien un compte Invité (qui se remet à zéro quand on le quitte, pratique à prêter pour ses amis invités).


----------



## pitivierhuskin (12 Avril 2014)

Ah, ok c'est déjà plus claire pour moi. 
J'essaie tout de suite.
Merci!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h48 ----------

Je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir un compte invité mais par "préférence système" et "compte", il ne se mets pas en gras donc, pas possible.
Y aurait-il un autre moyen? (Dans mon ordi, j'ai deux comptes, le mien et celui des enfants. dans préférence système, celui des enfants ne se met pas non plus)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

Le petit logo rouge vient de réapparaître lorsque je reçois un email8 Allez savoir pourquoi
Par contre,  les comptes invité et autre (enfants) dans préférence système ne s'affiche pas en gras. 
Les vidéos s'affichent de nouveau correctement (sans le dock!).
Je n'ai rien fait avec mon ordinateur, vous trouvez ça normal vous?


----------



## Mac2A (12 Avril 2014)

pitivierhuskin a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je viens d'essayer d'ouvrir un compte invité mais par "préférence système" et "compte", il ne se mets pas en gras donc, pas possible.
> Y aurait-il un autre moyen? (Dans mon ordo, j'ai deux comptes, le mien et celui des enfants. dans préférence système, celui des enfants ne se met pas non plus)




*oui il faut débloquer le cadenas en bas à gauche* et entrer ton mot de passe pour accéder aux comptes



pitivierhuskin a dit:


> Le petit logo rouge vient de réapparaître lorsque je reçois un email8 Allez savoir pourquoi
> Par contre,  les comptes invité et autre (enfants) dans préférence système ne s'affiche pas en gras.
> Les vidéos s'affichent de nouveau correctement (sans le dock!).
> Je n'ai rien fait avec mon ordinateur, vous trouvez ça normal vous?


 docteur.:modo: c'est la magie du Forum


----------

